

Security Notice and LibraryThing Password Reset - Nogwater
http://blog.librarything.com/main/2014/02/password-reset/

======
deftnerd
It says a lot about the nature of a company when they admit the breech even
though it occurred in November of 2011 and they just found out about it. Other
companies might just try to pretend that it didn't happen.

It also says a lot that they just upgraded all of the users who were members
before that point to a free lifetime membership.

Classy move, LibraryThing.

~~~
rodgerd
They've done a good job providing a clear explanation of what happened, how
they're mitigating it, and apologising.

I'm also pleased that they have proper audits. Very well-handled.

------
loopj
I wonder how many companies have had similar breaches that went un-noticed or
un-announced. Scary.

